# Here kitty kitty



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Shortly after Flguy got broken off i decide im gonna do like ugly(don) and take a nap on some beach chairs out here and not 10 minutes when im starting to fall asleep my 6/0 starts screaming and at first we thought it was maybe a huge ray but after a long a$$ 45 minutes it turned out to be an 8ft tiger shark. So now its time to rest my noodles(arms)


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yep ill definitely sleep well tonight


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great tiger!!! 2nd good fight of the night and Miller pulls off a 8'+ 200lb+ Tiger to make sure that he is fully addicted to shark fishing!!!!! Took Birdnest, Fl guy and myself to help Miller untangle lines pull slime off and drag that beast on the beach! Great teamwork and quick safe release back in the gulf! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

That was absolutely awesome, was great meeting yall


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet. Victory


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Fun night fishing in front of the condos


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yep the condos are a great spot


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome catch guys!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice catch and release! That's one you won't see pulled in very often. 
Bet the guns are going to be sore after that fight :yes:


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Hell of a catch congrats. We all should see more tigers for a few weeks any ways


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern Skippy!!! AWESOME!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't wait till I'm back down there next week.. these smallies & pike in Wisconsin just aren't cutting it... Haha. Great catch man! A tiger shark is at the top of my list for species I wanna get..


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't worry Sawyer, I'll catch one for you!


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Awesome catch guys!


That shark was caught By one of the combos sold to us by EJ(Can't.Git.Enuf) , thanks again EJ!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

dude... awesome. nice shark. I love that spot. cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

BirdNest said:


> That shark was caught By one of the combos sold to us by EJ(Can't.Git.Enuf) , thanks again EJ!


Yea thanks again for the sweet deal on the 6/0's


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sweet catch!

good thing it was on the 6/0. i remember reeling in one on my 12/0 and it had Don and I guessing the whole time... "small bull? maybe a sand bar, they're still around, naww, big black tip.. i don't know but its not that ... oh dang its an 8ft tiger..." haha. just cranked it right in. 

glad you guys are pulling fish on that spot. i used half a 4ft shark last weekend for several runs but they just weren't big enough to take the whole thing. i bet he would have.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Very Nice Tiger


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> sweet catch!
> 
> good thing it was on the 6/0. i remember reeling in one on my 12/0 and it had Don and I guessing the whole time... "small bull? maybe a sand bar, they're still around, naww, big black tip.. i don't know but its not that ... oh dang its an 8ft tiger..." haha. just cranked it right in.
> 
> glad you guys are pulling fish on that spot. i used half a 4ft shark last weekend for several runs but they just weren't big enough to take the whole thing. i bet he would have.


Yea it would have been cool to tag it. I thought about emailing the tag people a couple weeks ago but i did not have a set up big enough for those biggens at the time the 6/0 was a spur of the moment grab it while i could kind of thing lol


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats!
What's the name of the condos?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Loruna said:


> Congrats!
> What's the name of the condos?


there's cheaper places to stay around there.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome


----------

